# New to Pensacola, not to Fly Fishing



## Amphispur (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey all, I moved out to UWF for college from Colorado and I really miss fly-fishing. Starting after spring break I'll have my rod and flys with me, and was wondering if you all knew of any good spots for fly fishermen, or any general tips you have for me as to how fly fishing down here differs?


Thanks,

Amphispur


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Shoot me text at 608-558-9386 man. Do you have a kayak by chance?


----------



## Amphispur (Feb 24, 2017)

ThaFish said:


> Shoot me text at 608-558-9386 man. Do you have a kayak by chance?


'Fraid I don't, sorry!


----------



## Amphispur (Feb 24, 2017)

Also, text has been shot!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Forget most of what you learned in Colorado except Wooly Buggers. Learn to tie Clouser Minnows and other baitfish/shrimp imitations. Learn to double haul and realize that you will be contending with a lot of wind. Stripping flies is vital and waders are optional.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Gurglers, Deceivers, and Clousers are about all you'll need to get the job done about 95% of the time. 

I've had the best luck with olive & white, chartreuse & white, pink & green, and "new penny" colored (burnt orange & brown or so with gold or copper flash) in all three of those patterns. All tied on a 2/0 hook.

Keep it simple.

A 5 - 6 weight will do, but if a large redfish eats then you'll be wishing for something heavier. I keep a 5, 6, and two 8 weights rigged up on my skiff. I usually use the 8 weights unless I start catching small(er) fish - then I'll throw the smaller rods to keep life entertaining.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll be wading for some reds very soon. Possibly some ladder pomps as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonebird46 (Jan 7, 2016)

*New to Pensacola*

Check out the local fly club; Fly Fishers of NW Florida at their
website www.ffnwf.org


----------

